# cheech and chongs 64 impala



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

i would like to see if someone can make the 64 impala from cheech and chong up in smoke it would be a good project for january


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I GOT ONE I STARTED LONG AGO , I NEVER finished up the interior .... ill have to get it out and grab a pic


----------



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

yea i was watchin the video of the car on youtube and got inspired but i cant make one becuase there is no hobby store anywhere near me and wal mart stopped carrying models and model car paints


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

its on one of my homie's lists for 09


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2009, 01:18 AM~12629935
> *its on one of my homie's lists for 09
> *


someone on modelcarsmag.com built one, but I cant remember who.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I would like to see less dip shit topics like this one with people wanting to see what someone else can do!!! Get off your ass and build it yourself if you want to see it that bad!!


----------



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

didnt u fuckin see what i wrote in the third line mr smart ass!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 6 2009, 11:18 PM~12629935
> *its on one of my homie's lists for 09
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

looks like something that could have been posted in modelers wanted ads


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CHRISS MINEER BUILT ONE!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ant916ness_@Jan 7 2009, 02:02 AM~12630464
> *didnt u fuckin see what i wrote in the third line mr smart ass!!!
> *


Oh joy!! We got another one of these newbie's!!! :cheesy: 

Here's a clue for ya dip shit!!!! Just to show you how smart my ass really is!!!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=332319


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pay particular attention to the very first post!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ant916ness_@Jan 7 2009, 03:11 AM~12629891
> *yea i was watchin the video of the car on youtube and got inspired but i cant make one becuase there is no hobby store anywhere near me and wal mart stopped carrying models and model car paints
> *


Dude< buy on Line... :uh:


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 7 2009, 01:06 PM~12633523
> *Oh joy!! We got another one of these newbie's!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> Here's a clue for ya dip shit!!!! Just to show you how smart my ass really is!!!
> ...


No, your just a SMART ASS. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ant916ness_@Jan 7 2009, 12:11 AM~12629891
> *yea i was watchin the video of the car on youtube and got inspired but i cant make one becuase there is no hobby store anywhere near me and wal mart stopped carrying models and model car paints
> *


so did the wal mart here but thank god theirs a hobby lobby here in town :biggrin:


----------



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

i hate when people try to get at me sideways like that wen im trying to keep peace....take that attitude somewhere else


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lb808_@Jan 7 2009, 01:05 PM~12634132
> *No, your just a SMART ASS. LOL :biggrin:
> *


It's what I do!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

no pics in this waste


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ant916ness_@Jan 7 2009, 01:21 PM~12634307
> *i hate when people try to get at me sideways like that wen im trying to keep peace....take that attitude somewhere else
> *


Nobody trying to get at you sideways and if you were truely trying to keep peace you wouldn't have come back with the responce that you did!!! So take your attitude elsewhere.. Its not wanted nor needed here! We have enough of you already!
It's the fucking internet bro!! You should expect remarks like mine on a daily basis especially with alll your topics since you've joined here!!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks mark..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HERE'S A VERY ACTURATE REPLICA!!!! TOOK THIS PIC AT MODELFEST A FEW YEARS BACK!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 7 2009, 03:13 PM~12634861
> *HERE'S A VERY ACTURATE REPLICA!!!! TOOK THIS PIC AT MODELFEST A FEW YEARS BACK!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 7 2009, 03:13 PM~12634861
> *HERE'S A VERY ACTURATE REPLICA!!!! TOOK THIS PIC AT MODELFEST A FEW YEARS BACK!!
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: 
Weres the labrador, man? j/K


----------



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

now thats wat im talkin bout thanks i been wanting to see that... :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

HERES MINE ITS BEEN ON THE SHELF FOR A FEW YEARS.... :0 NEVER FOUND THE PARTS TO FINISH IT....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

why are these builds all 3 diffrent colors :dunno: you guys actually watch the movie ??


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 7 2009, 04:36 PM~12635710
> *why are these builds all 3 diffrent colors  :dunno: you guys actually watch the movie ??
> *


MINES NOT FINISHED , I WAS GOING TO AIRBRUSH THE PRIMER IN AND USE WEATHERING CHALKS TO ADD PATINA TO THE BODY.....


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Jan 7 2009, 05:36 PM~12635710
> *why are these builds all 3 diffrent colors  :dunno: you guys actually watch the movie ??
> *


i know huh but the brown one is the color of the car


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

This would make a nice Model...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 7 2009, 06:31 PM~12635660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


finish that shit up :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Jan 7 2009, 03:49 PM~12635855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this is on my build list this year i cant wait to start on this project.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 7 2009, 08:13 PM~12636089
> *this is on my build list this year i cant wait to start on this project.
> *


Cool Man... :biggrin:


----------



## ant916ness (Jan 3, 2009)

the weed van would be a good project


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Jan 7 2009, 08:13 PM~12636089
> *this is on my build list this year i cant wait to start on this project.
> *


I can't wait to see this build...and The Ice Cream truck would make a good build too...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Here's another. "Am I driving alright man?" "I think you're stopped man!"


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

thats cool


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 7 2009, 06:26 PM~12638647
> *Here's another.  "Am I driving alright man?"  "I think you're stopped man!"
> 
> 
> ...


who built it?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 7 2009, 09:31 PM~12638702
> *who built it?
> *


Karl Sheffer


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer+Jan 7 2009, 03:59 PM~12635309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


out of both vehicles i would have to build the ice cream truck


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 7 2009, 09:26 PM~12638647
> *Here's another.  "Am I driving alright man?"  "I think you're stopped man!"
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, you girls
need a ride?



- No!
- No!



You sure?
I'm going that way.



No!



Later for you,
little jailbaits.



Oh, what's that?



She's hitchhiking!



(Screech)



Watch out!
Coming over!



Geronimo!



(Horns Honking)



Hey! Double bubble!



Come on, baby!
I'll give you a ride!



Yeah, bend over.
I'll drive you home.



Hey, you ain't a chick!



Yeah, I know.



That's the only way
I can get anybody to stop.



Hey, that's false
advertising, man.



I know, but listen,



I slept in a ditch
last night, man.



I almost froze
my balls off.



I didn't think
you had any.



Wow! Hey, I really
like your car, man.



Oh, you do?



Wow! Did you do this
yourself?



Yeah, I customized
it myself.



Wow!
Looks fantastic, man.



Yeah, I guess
it does, man.



I'll give you a ride.
Come on, let's go.



I gotta get
my stuff.



Hurry up.
I got a lot to do.



Shit.



Okay, let's go.



In just a minute, man.



I got a few more things
I gotta get, okay?



I'll be right back.



Hurry up, man.



What are you
going to do,



move in, man?



(Police Radio)



(Crash)



(Tires Screeching)



Into first gear...



Here we go!
Hey, hey!



Second gear! Hey!



Third gear!



Here we goooo!



Ha ha ha!



Oh!



Hey, man, how far
you going, man?



Right here
would be fine, man.



You ain't scared of a little speed,
are you, man?



Oh, you got some speed,
man?



Huh? No, I don't got
no speed, man.



You know what I do
got, though, man?



I got a joint, man.



Oh, wow.
All right.



Come on,
light it up.



Let's get
Chinese eyes, man.



What kind of joint
is this, man?



It's a heavy-duty
joint, man.



It looks like
a toothpick, man.



No, it's not
a toothpick, man.



It is a toothpick,
man.



No, man,
it's just...



It is a toothpick.



I must've got it in
the other pocket, man.



Hold on.
I got the bullshit right here, man.



Oh, that's my dick.



Yeah, there we go.



There you go, man.



Light that
sucker up, man.



We'll go to the moon.



Jeez, I hope your dick's
bigger than this, man.



Hey, man, you want
to get out and walk?



Hey, you want
to get high, man?



Does Howdy Doody got
wooden balls, man?



I got a joint here
I've been saving



for a special occasion.



Fire it up.



I hope the drums
don't mess up



your upholstery, man.



I'm in a band,
too, man.



I'm a lead singer,
man.



That's hip,
man.



We play everything from Santana
to El Chicano, man.



Hey, I'm just a love machine



And I don't work
for nobody but you



I'm just a love machine



And I don't work
for nobody but you



Woman, my temperature rise



And then I go
for her thighs



And then I say...



(Singing In Spanish)



(Speaking In Spanish)



Is that a joint, man?



That there looks like
a quarter pounder, man.



There's a plane.



Hey, be careful
with that shit, man.



What, is it
heavy stuff, man?



Will it blow me away?



You better put
your seat belt on, man.



I'll tell you that much.



I been smoking since
I was born, man.



I can smoke
anything, man.



I smoke
that Michoacan, man,



Acapulco Gold, man.



I even smoke that tied stick,
you know?



Tied stick?



That stuff that's
tied to a stick.



Oh, Thai stick.



That didn't even
do nothing to me.



I could probably
smoke this whole joint



and still
walk away, man.



It wouldn't be
no problem at all, man.



Toke. Toke it out,
man.



(Mumbling)



Kind of grabs you
by the boo-boo, don't it?



Hey, man...



What?



What?



Oh!



Hey, what's in
this shit, man?



Mostly Maui-wowie,
man.



Yeah?



But it's got
some Labrador in it.



What's Labrador?



It's dog shit.



What?



Yeah, my dog ate
my stash, man.



Had it on the table,



and the little
motherfucker ate it, man.



Yeah?



I had to follow him around
with a little baggie



for three days
before I got it back.



Really blew
the dog's mind.



You mean we're smoking
dog shit, man?



Gets you high,
don't it?



(Radio)
...hoppin'an'a-boppin'



And a-singin'his song



All the little birds
on Jaybird Street



Love to hear the robin
go tweet, tweet, tweet



Rockin'robin



Tweet, tweet, tweet



Rock, rock,
rockin'robin



Tweet...



I think it's even
better than before, you know?



I wonder what Great Dane
tastes like, man.



Ah, man.



That's some
heavy shit, man.



Yeah.



Hey, man...



am I driving okay?



I think
we're parked, man.



I think
we're parked, man.



Oh, shit.



Goddamn, what was
in that shit, man?



I never had no dope
like that in my life.



I smoked a lot
of shit before, man,



but goddamn, man,
that's heavy shit.



You okay?



I can't breathe.



What's the matter?



I can't breathe,
man.



Well, just...



Well, here.



Here, I got something
that will mellow you out, man.



You're just
freaking out.



I never smoked no shit
like that before.



Take these, man.



This will
mellow you out, man.



What is this, man?



Just take them.



Hey, don't take
those, man.



What?



I almost gave you
the wrong shit, man.



I already took them,
man.



Ho ho ho ho!



What do you mean
ho ho ho ho?



Wow, man!



What was that shit,
man?



You just ate
the most acid



I've ever seen
anybody eat in my life.



I never had
no acid before, man.



I hope you're not busy
for about a month.



Shit, I'm going
to die, man.



That stuff's going
to make me die, man.



No, that's
good acid, man.



It's going to make
me freak out, man.



I've seen those guys
that had too many acid.



Their heads look like
a pumpkin, man.



Relax, man.



Hey, mellow out, man!



Now just go, ommmmm...



What?



Do it, man.



Ohhhhh.



Ommmmm.



Ommmmm.



Oh, shit.



Mellowwwww.



Mel...



Mellow.



Mellowwwww.



Yeah.



You better now, man?



Yeah.



You mellow?



Yeah.



You feel all right,
huh?



Yeah.



Aaaaah!



What are you doing,
man?



Sometimes that helps,
man.



Can we get off
this street, man?



We're parked
in a bad spot.



That's heavy, man.



The cops
just went by, man.



They're right there.



We're being
pulled over, man.



That's heavy, man.



Aahhhh!



They're coming, man!



Ha ha ha!



This is cool, man!



I never had it before.



I didn't think it was going
to be like this, man.



Ha ha ha!



What's
the problem, son?



Ha ha ha!



Aahhhh!



Roll down
your window.



(Knocking On Window)



Keep on knocking,
but you can't come in



Don't, man.
It's the cops.



Ha ha ha!



Wait, I gotta roll down
the window, man.



Weigh the anchor!



How much does it weigh?



I don't know.
I forgot.



You forgot?



I saw that
on a movie once.



Can I see
your license, sir?



What?



Your license.
Where's your license?



It's on the bumper.
Back there, man.



No. I mean your
driver's license.



Oh. Oh, yeah!



Yeah, I got
my driver's license, man.



Hee hee hee!



I just thought of
something real funny, man.



Here's your mama.



Ha ha ha!



Sir, what is
your name?



Wh-What?



What's your name?



Isn't it on there
on the license, man?



Yeah, that's it.
Pedro de Pacas.



Just wait here
a minute, huh?



Hey, hurry back!



I miss you already,
darling.



I gotta get rid
of this dope, man.



Don't act the fool.



Oh, okay.



We're gonna
get busted.



Hee hee hee!



I'm blind!



Oh, shit!
I'm blind!



(Babbling)



Ha ha ha!



Hey, hey...



I can see clearly now,
the rain...



Hee hee hee!



Hey, how long does
this shit last, man?



And what is
your name, sir?



You scared me, man.



I told you my name.



Sir, what's
your name?



(Coughing)



The dude wants to know
your name, man.



(Vomiting)



Uh, his name is
Raaalph, man.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

didnt somebody already do the van on here awhile back ago


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2009, 08:59 AM~12641169
> *didnt somebody already do the van on here awhile back ago
> *


WE Need PICS IF IT HAPPENED.. :biggrin:


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

well i used the trusty search button and it wasnt built on here it was someone on ebay selling one 2 years ago i have the pics on my comp once i get it out the shop monday i will have pics up.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

You just ate
the most acid



I've ever seen
anybody eat in my life.



I never had
no acid before, man.



I hope you're not busy
for about a month.



Shit, I'm going
to die, man.





Can I see
your license, sir?



What?



Your license.
Where's your license?



It's on the bumper.
Back there, man.



No. I mean your
driver's license.



Oh. Oh, yeah!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
thats the best


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ wtf


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## 713Lowriderboy (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 7 2009, 11:26 PM~12638647
> *Here's another.  "Am I driving alright man?"  "I think you're stopped man!"
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget to put cheech & chong inside :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Jan 8 2009, 06:59 AM~12641169
> *didnt somebody already do the van on here awhile back ago
> *


I SAW ON EBAY


----------



## MEENGREENGTP (Nov 17, 2008)

i have no clue who built this thing buts its badass


----------

